# Vanilla Polenta



## kansasgirl (Nov 1, 2004)

Most people think of polenta as a savory dish, but it can make increidble desserts.  Here is a favorite.

Vanilla Polenta
4 c Milk 
pinch of Salt 
1  Vanilla bean, split lengthwise and scraped
1 c Finely ground cornmeal 
1/2 c Sugar 
1 ts Pure vanilla extract
1/4 c Mascarpone cheese
Mascarpone cheese for garnish
Strawberry preserves for garnish 

1.Combine the milk, salt, vanilla bean pulp, and vanilla pod in a heavy saucepan. Bring to a boil over high heat, then reduce to a simmer. 
2.Slowly add the cornmeal, stirring constantly, and cook, continuing to stir for 5-7 minutes. 
3.Remove the pan from the heat, remove the vanilla pod, and stir in the sugar and vanilla extract.  Gently stir in the 1/4 c Mascarpone. Allow polenta to sit, covered, for 5 minutes. Serve the polenta warm in dessert dishes topped with a spoonful of Mascarpone and preserves.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 1, 2004)

kansasgirl, you have the coolest recipes.  The problem is I can't decide which to make first, although this one is right on up there.

Many belated thanks for all your input.


----------



## southerncook (Nov 1, 2004)

Kansas..could I sub for the mascarpone??


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmm. It helps to make it creamy. Maybe cream cheese or ricotta that has been drained very well.  Perhaps even well-drained yogurt (yogurt cheese). I have not tried this, but give it a whirl - that is the fun in cooking!.  I suppose you could always just leave it out - there is not that much it has lots of great flavor from the vanilla.


----------

